# Many new colour photos at Wallpaper/Picture album.



## GT (Mar 2, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 2, 2005)

wow nice pic..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats a *beauty* of a pic...nice job GT! 8) And welcome!


----------



## GT (Mar 3, 2005)

Here´s another thats nice!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow! You certainly know how to pick a good photo! 8)


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 29, 2005)

Quality pics!!


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey man... awsome pics...got anymore???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

of british planes??


----------



## GT (Mar 31, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

very nice indeed!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 31, 2005)

Is that the one that crashed at Duxford a few years ago?


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice pic!


----------



## GT (Apr 1, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

annother great pic...........


----------



## GT (Apr 3, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

> The Fork-Tailed Devil is closing in for the kill



on annother P-38??


----------



## GT (Apr 3, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 3, 2005)

great to see the pic of "Glacier Girl" - is anybody going back to recover the others?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice P-38 shot! 8)


----------

